# Someone smack me



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Then spot me a link to the Halloween terminology thread. I'm sure it's here somewhere but after an hour I'm still coming up with no joy.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

/smack


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh! Oh! I'm a gonna WHACK him!









HauntForum's Haunting Dictionary


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Smack!

All you had to do was look at the stickies right here where you posted.:googly:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL yeah. I saw it NOW. It was hiding...really.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

So to get smacked around here all I had to do was ask?!?!? And to think all this while I've been begging for it!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

How about a wedgie?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it too late to get in a "random" smack in?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a boot to the head?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Tickets here! 3 tries for a bluck.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm offering you a poke in the eye


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Smack!!!!!:lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm offering you a poke in the eye


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm offering you a poke in the eye


Two and you've got a deal.


----------

